# Oh no.. :(



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I've been sick for the past 3 weeks with a horrid cold, so I couldn't hold my ratties much, just when I cleaned their cage as I don't want them to get sick aswell.
Anyways, about a month or so ago I noticed on my rat Marilyn that the hair by her back end was sticking out all weird and was longer than the rest, I felt it and there was nothing there at all. Today, however; I picked her up and theres now a lump the size of a medium grape :crying: I don't know what to do, as there aren't any good small animal vets around here, they only prescribe medications and such, not surgerys. Its sort of soft on top, I'm not sure if its from her skin or not, and then theres a hard ball type lump in the middle. It has grown pretty fast, and she seems happy and is runnign around and such, but what should I do? If I bring her to the vet they'll just put her to sleep, and I don't want to do that at all, until she's in pain, or I can tell if she's getting uncomfortable.

Also what type of tumor is cancerous? Is it the soft ones or hard ones?:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't know much about rats, but I heard they develop tumours quite often.
I have a guinnea pig that has a large lump on her bottom. She's around 5 so I will just leave it, cannot do much about it.
You could always go and see any vet.


----------



## bexs (Jan 28, 2010)

Rats are very prone to lumps, but most are easily removed. Where exactly is the lump? Females quite often get mammory tumours. If she is in otherwise good health and condition I would have the lump removed. I had a lump removed from one of my girls at christmas and although it is major surgery, most recover very quickly. She was a bit groggy for a couple of days but she was back in with her cagemates within five days.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I've been sick for the past 3 weeks with a horrid cold, so I couldn't hold my ratties much, just when I cleaned their cage as I don't want them to get sick aswell.
> Anyways, about a month or so ago I noticed on my rat Marilyn that the hair by her back end was sticking out all weird and was longer than the rest, I felt it and there was nothing there at all. Today, however; I picked her up and theres now a lump the size of a medium grape :crying: I don't know what to do, as there aren't any good small animal vets around here, they only prescribe medications and such, not surgerys. Its sort of soft on top, I'm not sure if its from her skin or not, and then theres a hard ball type lump in the middle. It has grown pretty fast, and she seems happy and is runnign around and such, but what should I do? If I bring her to the vet they'll just put her to sleep, and I don't want to do that at all, until she's in pain, or I can tell if she's getting uncomfortable.
> 
> Also what type of tumor is cancerous? Is it the soft ones or hard ones?:crying::crying::crying:


Ok don't panic...it seems from what people are saying that this can be sorted. My mouse has one but there is such a little chance that she will survive and thats my limited experience in animal lumps. But rats seem to do well with ops so dont leave it. I had 2 mice with lumps over xmas and the vet told me to leave it till new year...but the day I was having them pts one had ulcerated...which is painful obv and the other mouse was limping so in pain. Please just get her to the vet...they won't just pts. Let us know how it goes.

xx


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

I reckon get her to a vet and get it looked at.



> If I bring her to the vet they'll just put her to sleep


A vet will NOT put your animal to sleep without your permission.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

bexs said:


> Rats are very prone to lumps, but most are easily removed. Where exactly is the lump? Females quite often get mammory tumours. If she is in otherwise good health and condition I would have the lump removed. I had a lump removed from one of my girls at christmas and although it is major surgery, most recover very quickly. She was a bit groggy for a couple of days but she was back in with her cagemates within five days.


The lump is by her tail, and the vets around here won't do surgery on small animals, at all! I would happily, and I really want to get it removed, but the nearest small animal vet that accepts surgerys is literally about 1500 miles away 



niki87 said:


> Ok don't panic...it seems from what people are saying that this can be sorted. My mouse has one but there is such a little chance that she will survive and thats my limited experience in animal lumps. But rats seem to do well with ops so dont leave it. I had 2 mice with lumps over xmas and the vet told me to leave it till new year...but the day I was having them pts one had ulcerated...which is painful obv and the other mouse was limping so in pain. Please just get her to the vet...they won't just pts. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> xx


The thing is I can't get the surgery, unless I fork out alot of money just to get her there, and I don't want her to get stressed on the way, so since she's healthy and acting completely normal, is it really necessary right now? Or could I see how she gets on?



Myth said:


> I reckon get her to a vet and get it looked at.
> 
> A vet will NOT put your animal to sleep without your permission.


Once again I can not get her to a vet that will do surgery on her, as the only ones that do surgery are about 1500 miles away, and as I can't drive I would have to pay for airfare for me and her, as I won't let her be in the hold with all other animals. And yes I know they would ask permission, but thats all the would suggest, as they can't do the surgery 

BTW: Just for reference I live in the US, in a _very_ small town, in a small state. It's upper michigan if anyone knows where that it.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Also I'm very sorry if I'm coming across as stupid or something, but there are no vets at all that do surgery(see above statements) And these are also my first ratties. I've had them for over a year, and the one was fine, until now she has the lump.


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

I can totally sympathise with your predicament, ive been sick for the last few weeks with tonsillitis so ive been avoiding all my pets but ive had to go to the vets 3 times in 2 days between 2 sick rats and a sick rabbit  Earlier today I found a tiny wee lump on one of my girls backs , its not very big at all but I don't know what a vet would say about it as its really not anything u can even properly see! x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww Ash Im so sorry hun, have you rung all your local vets to ask if they would attempt a minor surgery on her if it comes to that, they might surprise you. I hope shes ok and big hugs for you.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Awww Ash Im so sorry hun, have you rung all your local vets to ask if they would attempt a minor surgery on her if it comes to that, they might surprise you. I hope shes ok and big hugs for you.


Yes, I've called all vets within a 300 mile radius from where I live, and they say that they either don't treat small animals or that they only give prescriptions to small animals. So no one as of yet, I'm still trying to get her into a vet, but I'm not sure how much further I can go  It has grown to that size in about a month, which is pretty fast, so I'm hoping it stays that size. She's only about 1 and a half years old


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

But surely any vet can look at it and tell you what it is!! Imagine you'd go to a doctor and he says he only treats men!
It is possible the vet has no experience with rats, but a tumour is a tumour.


----------



## lisa2210 (Jul 15, 2008)

Not sure if this will help you or worry you further! If the lump is completely movable, then it is not attached to anything, and shouldn't be a problem until it grows in size enough to press into an organ , limb or bone. However, those lumps can grow pretty quickly. If you cannot move it around within the skin that it is in, then I think that indicates a far more invasive tumour. I have known ratties that have lived with lumps for months; they don't seem to bother them, although they can look rather unsightly. The only time I have had a rat operated on for a tumour was when one developed one at 8 months, and I thought the odds were better for the risky surgery. 
I have every sympathy for you. If I were in your position I would just make sure that the rat eats, is mobile, washes and seems comfortable. Once you feel that his quality of life is gone, then that's the time to be tough.
I am NOT medically trained, this is just what I have gleaned from having small animals, so if you read this and disagree, please feel free to post.
Good luck.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Yes, I've called all vets within a 300 mile radius from where I live, and they say that they either don't treat small animals or that they only give prescriptions to small animals. So no one as of yet, I'm still trying to get her into a vet, but I'm not sure how much further I can go  It has grown to that size in about a month, which is pretty fast, so I'm hoping it stays that size. She's only about 1 and a half years old


OHHH...sorry am in UK and things seem to be different! My local vet will treat small animals but the thing here is you have to find someone who know what they're doing!!

Can't believe there aren't ppl who will treat her...there must be loads of rats/mice/hamsters etc in the same situation...they should make it compulsory for vets if small animal vets are so hard to find!! Awww I really feel for you and your little rattie. Hope someone can give you some better advice though!! xx


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

shutterspeed said:


> But surely any vet can look at it and tell you what it is!! Imagine you'd go to a doctor and he says he only treats men!
> It is possible the vet has no experience with rats, but a tumour is a tumour.


Yes, I have already stated above that some will see the animal, but no surgery's, they only give prescriptions and such. I have made an appointment, btu I will not be able to get in until Sunday.



lisa2210 said:


> Not sure if this will help you or worry you further! If the lump is completely movable, then it is not attached to anything, and shouldn't be a problem until it grows in size enough to press into an organ , limb or bone. However, those lumps can grow pretty quickly. If you cannot move it around within the skin that it is in, then I think that indicates a far more invasive tumour. I have known ratties that have lived with lumps for months; they don't seem to bother them, although they can look rather unsightly. The only time I have had a rat operated on for a tumour was when one developed one at 8 months, and I thought the odds were better for the risky surgery.
> I have every sympathy for you. If I were in your position I would just make sure that the rat eats, is mobile, washes and seems comfortable. Once you feel that his quality of life is gone, then that's the time to be tough.
> I am NOT medically trained, this is just what I have gleaned from having small animals, so if you read this and disagree, please feel free to post.
> Good luck.


Thanks for the information  It moves around, but it is growing quite fast  I have managed to get her an appointment this weekend, just so I can see what type of tumor it is, and what her chance for survival, is. She's been laying down alot in her hammock, when she usually is runnign on her wheel all night, I hope she's not in pain or anything 



niki87 said:


> OHHH...sorry am in UK and things seem to be different! My local vet will treat small animals but the thing here is you have to find someone who know what they're doing!!
> 
> Can't believe there aren't ppl who will treat her...there must be loads of rats/mice/hamsters etc in the same situation...they should make it compulsory for vets if small animal vets are so hard to find!! Awww I really feel for you and your little rattie. Hope someone can give you some better advice though!! xx


There are people who would give surgery, but the closest is just over 1500 miles away, and I can't drive, so I would have to pay for airfare for me and her, and that would mean I would have to buy 2 seats in an airplane, as I couldn't have her in the animal hold with dogs and such. And too be honest, I just don't have that sort of money right now, I'd have enough for the medicines, appointment, and surgery, but not all the money to fly out there 
I feel as if its my fault really though, I feel so irresponsible for not knowing that there weren't any good small animal vets around here :frown:


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

oh hun im so sorry i sure hope u find someone tht can help u


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

awww don't blame yourself! it's not your fault that there aren't any small animal vets in your area! most people would assume there would be a small animal vet nearby but I guess it's different in the UK than the USA so its hard to give advice. xx *hugs*


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh honey I'm so sorry!!! Poor Marilyn!! *Hugs*



ashleighhhhh said:


> I feel so irresponsible for not knowing that there weren't any good small animal vets around here :frown:


Don't blame yourself - it's not until your animal falls ill like this that the vets actually tell you what they will and won't do. I found that out when I got my first mice


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Oh honey I'm so sorry!!! Poor Marilyn!! *Hugs*
> 
> Don't blame yourself - it's not until your animal falls ill like this that the vets actually tell you what they will and won't do. I found that out when I got my first mice


I've been trying though, I keep telling them how urgent this is, but they all say they same thing 
There is one more that I'm going to ring up tomorrow. They neutered my puppy, and they're run from home, so they don't have a vet number in the phone book. I'll call them up and see if they treat small animals.


----------



## Sytheruk (Nov 3, 2009)

HI Ash, i have no idea where abouts any of these places are in Michigan , but i found this site , has some contacts for vets and vetinary animal hospitals in MI, dont know if its of any help 

heres some details and some links, and right at the bottom is a list from a directory of vets in the MI area

links here if you want to look at the page your self. Michigan Veterinarians, Vet Clinics, Michigan Animal Hospitals

How far from lake michigan are you?

heres another site, vets in oakland county if travell is managable http://www.oaklandweb.com/pets/animal_hospitals.htm
theres a small animal clinic on that site.

Theres this site. Has a small animal clinic number. may know of somehwere o get treatment if they cant help? http://cvm.msu.edu/hospital

Small Animal Clinic
(248) 626-1854
36235 Northwestern Hwy
Farmington Hills (again, dont know how close this is to you)

how about here? Caseville Small Animal Clinic, 6790 Main Street,PO BOX 534, Caseville, MI 48725, (989) 856-3525
http://www.casevillevet.com/

http://www.brookesidevet.net/

Beverly Hills Vets (Deals with small animals including hamster, mice and rats)
32831 Southfield Road
(at 14 Mile Road)
Beverly Hills, MI 48025
Telephone: 248-646-5655 http://www.beverlyhillsvets.com/index.html (again, dont know on distance from you) if i had your town name mayb i could help 

http://www.dunckelvet.com/ again 'pocket pet' vets in MI area. Hamsters , mice, rats etc classed more widely as 'pocket pets' and not 'Small animals' (cats and dogs)

http://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&q=po...=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=579125fd6573fbeb

Hope you manage to find something usefull here 

Agawa Companion Animal Hospital
2737 Davenport Avenue
Saginaw, MI 48602-3733
(989) 799-6859

Alderman Animal Hospital
2140 South Ortonville Road
Ortonville, MI 48462-8548
(248) 627-4330

All Pets Veterinary Clinic
4438 S Seeger St
Cass City, MI 48726
(989) 872-2255

Allegan Animal Clinic
790 32nd Street
Allegan, MI 49010-9150
(269) 673-5236

Allen Animal Hospital
19066 Farmington Road
Livonia, MI 48152
248-476-0570

Allied Vet. Emergency Service
24400 Ford Road
Dearborn Heights, MI 48127
Phone: 313-274-3301�

Alsager Animal Care Center
44262 Warren Rd.
Canton, MI 48187
(734) 459-5070

Anchor Bay Veterinary Clinic
36755 Green Street
New Baltimore, MI 48047
(586) 725-8900

Animal Care Center
1281 East Napier Avenue
Benton Harbor, MI 49022
(269) 926-2381

Mid-Michigan Animal Clinic
7337 North Luce Road, 
Alma, MI 48801-9692
(989) 463-6309

Animal Clinic of Holland Pllc
1106 Washington Avenue, 
Holland, MI 49423-5245
(616) 396-6543

Animal Emergency Clinic
4126 Packard
Ann Arbor, MI 48108
Phone: 734-971-8774

Animal Hospital Of Kentwood
1538 44th Street Southeast
Grand Rapids, MI 49508-4608
(616) 538-2470
Animal Hospital of Kentwood

Animal Kingdom Veterinary Hospital
4990 Ann Arbor Saline Road
Ann Arbor, MI 48103
Phone: 734-913-0003�

Animal Medical Center
4925 N Jefferson
Midland, MI 48640
Phone: 989-631-3350

Ann Arbor Animal Hospital
2150 W. Liberty Road
Ann Arbor, MI 48103
Phone: 734-662-4474
Website:
Ann Arbor Animal Hospital Home

Arenac-Bay Veterinary Services
4366 Michigan 61
Standish, MI 48658-9491
(989) 846-9881

Ark Veterinary Clinic
45559 Mound Rd.
Shelby Twp, MI 48317
Phone: 586-731-1430

Ash 1st Veterinarian
12435 Telegraph
Flat Rock, MI 48134
Phone: 248-782-2827

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics
B C Vet Clinic
4455 Main St
Brown City, MI 48416
Phone: 810-346-2040�

Bad Axe Animal Clinic
1054 N VanDyke
Bad Axe, MI 48413
Phone: 517-269-8389�

Bay Pines Veterinary Clinic
8769 M-119
Harbor Springs, MI 49740
Phone: 616-347-4552�

Bay Valley Animal Hospital
6015 W Side Saginaw Road
Bay City, MI 48706
Phone: 517-686-0703�

Beech Rd Veterinary Hospital
5710 Edgewood
Dearborn Heights, MI 48125
Phone: 313-538-0900�

Berrien Veterinary Services
P O Box 26
Baroda, MI 49101
Phone: 616-422-1176�

Birmingham Vet Clinic
1303 S Woodward Avenue
Birmingham, MI 48009
Phone: 248-647-5474

Black River Veterinary Hospital
10555 N Black River Rd
Cheboygan, MI 49721
Phone: 231-627-7077�

Black Veterinary Hospital
2245 E Mt Hope Rd
Okemos, MI 48864
Phone: 317-347-0711�

Blue Grass Animal
1263 West M-89
Plainwell, MI 49080
Phone: 616-685-5894�

Briarpointe Veterinary Clinic
47330 10 Mile Road
Novi, MI 48374
Phone: 248-449-7447�

Brooks Animal Clinic
3600 Westrick Road
East China, MI 48054
Phone: 810-329-4762�

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics
Cageside Manner Vet Hospital
48854 Hayes
Macomb, MI 48044
Phone: 586-247-7387

Canton Center Animal Hospital
5900 Canton Center Road
Canton, MI 48187
Phone: 734-459-1400

Carrs Veterinary Clinic
706 W Michigan Ave
Ypsilanti, MI 48197
Phone: 734-482-8171

Cascade Hospital For Animals
6730 Cascade Road S E
Grand Rapids, MI 49546
Phone: 616-949-0960�

Crossroads Animal Hospital
3232 N. Dettman Rd.
Jackson, MI 49201
Phone: 517-784-1111�

Clyde Park Veterinary Clinic
4245 Clyde Park Avenue S W
Wyoming, MI 49509
Phone: 616-531-0455�

Columbia Animal Clinic
405 N Main
Brooklyn, MI 49230
Phone: 517-592-6924�

Commerce Animal Hospital
3050 Union Lake Rd 8H
Commerce Township, MI 48382
No Phone number available�
Cedar Creek Veterinary Clinic
2295 Williamston Road
Williamston, MI 48895
Phone: 517-655-3968�

Center For Animal Health
26912 Redfield Road
Edwardsburg, MI 49112
Phone: 616-663-3235�

Center Line Vet Hospital
26242 Van **** Avenue
Center Line, MI 48015
Phone: 586-758-5620

Center Veterinary Hospital
305 North Center
Saginaw, MI 48603
Phone: 517-793-2490�

Cherry Bend Animal Hospital
10351 Cherry Bend Rd
Traverse City, MI 49684
Phone: 616-922-0500�

Clark Animal Hospital
04805 Blue Star Hwy
South Haven, MI 49090
Phone: 616-639-1494�

Clarkston Veterinary Clinic
5425 Clarkston Road
Clarkston, MI 48016
Phone: 248-625-1821

Clinton Trail Animal Hospital
2457 Shirley Drive
Jackson, MI 49202
Phone: 517-782-5162�

Columbia Hospital For Animals
2150 W. Columbia Ave.
Battle Creek, MI 49015
Phone: 616-968-7176�

Country Veterinary Service
13837 N Cottonwood Ave
Reed City, MI 49677
Phone: 616-832-3680�

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics

Dandy Acres Veterinary Clinic
56560 Ten Mile Road
South Lyon, MI 48178
Phone: 248-437-1765

Dickman Road Veterinary Clinic
455 W Dickman Rd
Battle Creek, MI 49015
Phone: 616-963-9347�

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics
East Detroit Animal Hospital
24506 Gratiot Avenue
Eastpointe, MI 48021
Phone: 586-776-5011

East Holland Veterinary Clinic
763 Paw Paw Drive
Holland, MI 49423
Phone: 616-392-1835�

East Suburbs Pet Emergency
20410 Dunham
Clinton Township, MI 48038
Phone: 586-881-6200 Elm Animal Hospital
29160 Gratiot
Roseville, MI 48066
Phone: 586-777-0110

Exotic Bird & Reptile Clinic
2325 Williamson Road
Williamston, MI 48895
Phone: 517-655-3968�

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics
Farm & Pet Veterinary Clinic
1240 S M65
Whittemore, MI 48770
Phone: 517-756-5111�

Flushing Animal Hospital
6302 W Pierson Road
Flushing, MI 48433
Phone: 313-659-1151�

Fraser County Line Animal Clinic
2164 Oak Street
Niles, MI 49120
Phone: 616-683-6511�

Freeway Veterinary Clinic
5200 Red Arrow Hwy
Stevensville, MI 49127
Phone: 616-429-4091�

Freier Animal Hospital
921 Nickerson Avenue
Benton Harbor, MI 49022
No Phone number available�

Fruitport Animal Hospital
384 N 3rd Avenue
Fruitport, MI 49415
Phone: 616-865-6949�

Freeland Animal Clinic
7250 Midland Road
Freeland, MI 48623
Phone: 517-695-2072�

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics

Gasow Vet Clinic
400 Ottawa
Troy, MI 48098
Phone: 248-828-3435

Gasow Veterinary Hospital
1521 N Woodward
Birmingham, MI 48009
Phone: 248-644-7171

Genesee Veterinary Hospital
1340 W Hill Rd
Flint, MI 48507
Phone: 810-239-4635�

Gratiot Animal Hospital
8455 Gratiot Road
Saginaw, MI 48609
Phone: 517-781-3600�

Grayling Hospital Of Animals
714 N Millikan RR 5 Box 5065
Grayling, MI 49738
No Phone number available�

Griffith Veterinary Hospital
240 Jennings Road
Whitmore Lake, MI 48189
Phone: 313-449-2039�

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics

Hartford Animal Hospital
62365 Red Arrow Highway
Hartford, MI 49057
Phone: 616-621-4419�

Haven Animal Hospital
14 S. Beechtree St.
Grand Haven, MI 49417
Phone: 616-847-7387�

Hemlock Veterinary Clinic III
228 W Saginaw
Hemlock, MI 48626
Phone: 517-642-5611�

Hilldale Veterinary Hospital
29625 Northwestern Hwy
Southfield, MI 48034
Phone: 248-356-7360

Hoin Animal Clinic
13910 E 8 Mile Road
Detroit, MI 48205
Phone: 313-521-6610�

Hollow Corners Vet Services
149 W St Clair
Romeo, MI 48065
No Phone number available�

Hollow Corners Vet Services
3758 Hollow Corner
Dryden, MI 48428
Phone: 313-796-2526�

Huron Veterinary Clinic
2003 Griswold Street
Port Huron, MI 48060
Phone: 313-985-8300�

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics

No Vets Beginning with I !!

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics

Jefferson Veterinary Clinic
11300 East Jefferson
Detroit, MI 48214
Phone: 313-822-2555�

Jeffery Animal Hospital
20720 Middlebelt Rd
Farmington, MI 48336
Phone: 248-471-3636

Jenison Animal Hospital
0648 Chicago Dr SW
Jenison, MI 49428
Phone: 616-457-9200�

Jensen Animal Hospital
4041 Charlevoix Road
Petoskey, MI 49770
Phone: 616-347-8775�

Jordan Valley Animal Clinic
800 W Water Street
East Jordan, MI 49727
No Phone number available�

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics

Kalamazoo Animal Hospital
3301 S Burdick
Kalamazoo, MI 49001
Phone: 616-381-1570�

Kaser Veterinary Clinic
4499 S. Jackson Road
Jackson, MI 49201
No Phone number available�

Kelley s Animal Clinic
4011 Rememberance Rd. N.W.
Grand Rapids, MI 49504
Phone: 616-453-7422�

Kern Rd Veterinary Clinic
555 Kern Rd
Fowlerville, MI 48836
Phone: 517-223-9618�

Kershaw Animal Hospital
9525 Wayne Road
Livonia, MI 48150
Phone: 734-421-7878

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics

Lakeside Animal Hospital
2645 Union Lake Road
Union Lake, MI 48085
Phone: 248-363-0822

Long Lake Veterinary Clinic
9947 North Long Lake Road
Traverse City, MI 49684
Phone: 616-947-2365�

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics

Macomb Veterinary Clinic
48024 Van ****
Utica, MI 48317
Phone: 586-731-2600

Mac's Landing Veterinary Services, P.C.
2716 62nd Street
Fennville, MI 49408
269-561-7304
Certified Animal Acupuncture
index.jpg

Madison Veteterinary Hospital
240 East 12 Mile
Madison Heights, MI 48071
Phone: 248-399-5225

Maple Veterinary Hospital
2981 Iowa
Troy, MI 48083
Phone: 248-585-2622

Maplewood Farm Vet Clinic
06300 Boyne City Charlevoix
Charlevoix, MI 49720
Phone: 616-582-9024�

Mason Veterinary Clinic
124 N Monroe
Monroe, MI 48161
Phone: 313-243-4222�

Michigan Ave Veterinary Hosp
1815 N Michigan
Saginaw, MI 48602
Phone: 517-754-8227�

Michigan Veterinary Specialists
21600 W Eleven Mile Road
Southfield, MI 48220
248-354-6660

Miller Animal Hospital
04805 Blue Star Hwy.
South Haven, MI 49090
Phone: 616-637-5208�

Millwood Animal Clinic
5040 Meredith
Portage, MI 49002
Phone: 616-342-9865�

Monroe Veterinary Clinic
15161 South Monroe Street
Monroe, MI 48161
Phone: 313-241-2525�

Morrison Animal Hospital
33607 Ford Road
Garden City, MI 48135
Phone: 313-425-6140�

Mount Pleasant Animal Hospital
1929 S Isabella Road
Mount Pleasant, MI 48858
Phone: 517-773-7679�

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics

Negaunee Veterinary Clinic
30 E US 41
Negaunee, MI 49866
Phone: 906-475-7851�

North Branch Animal Hospital
17630 W 12 Mile Road
Southfield, MI 48076
Phone: 248-557-7773

Northwood Animal Hospital
7966 U.S. 31 South
Grawn, MI 49637
Phone: 616-276-6361�

Nucci Veterinary Clinic
31521 Harper
St Clair Shores, MI 48082
Phone: 586-293-3922

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics

Oakland Vet Emergency Group
1948 S Telegraph
Bloomfield Hills, MI 48302
Phone: 248-334-1555

Oakland Veterinary Emergency
1843 Orchard Lake Rd.
Sylvan Lake, MI 48320
Phone: 248-334-1555

Oakland Veterinary Service
19785 W 12 Mile Road, Suite 196
Southfield, MI 48076
Phone: 248-855-0898

Oakland Veterinary Referral Services
1400 Telegraph Rd.
Bloomfield Hills, MI 48302
PH:1-248-334-6877

Oakwood Animal Hospital
2009 Whites Road
Kalamazoo, MI 49008
Phone: 616-349-1831�

Oakwood Veterinary Hospital
924 Hastings
Traverse City, MI 49686
Phone: 616-941-7241�

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics
PVH - Fraser
31332 Groesbeck
Fraser, MI 48026
Phone: 586-294-8710

PVH - Veterinary Hospital
18605 Schoolcraft
Detroit, MI 48223
Phone: 313-837-3966�

Parkdale-Manistee Animal Hosp.
420 Parkdale Avenue
Manistee, MI 49660
Phone: 616-723-8998�

Plaza Veterinary Hospital P C
22820 Mooney Avenue
Farmington, MI 48024
Phone: 248-476-3662

Plymouth Beach Animal Hospital
25245 Plymouth Rd
Redford, MI 48239
Phone: 734-533-2140

Point Animal Clinic
1040 West Shiawassee
Fenton, MI 48430
Phone: 313-629-7991�

Parkway Veterinary Clinic
5750 Lilley Road
Canton, MI 48187
No Phone number available�

Perry Animal Clinic
10120 South M 52
Perry, MI 48872
Phone: 517-625-3747�

Prof Veterinary Hospital
12436 Prospect
Warren, MI 48089
No Phone number available�

Professional Veterinary Hospital
24715 Van ****
Center Line, MI 48015
Phone: 586-756-1980

Professional Vetrinary Hospital
3736 Madison
Dearborn, MI 48124
Phone: 313-928-9100�

Portage Animal Hospital
8037 Portage Rd
Kalamazoo, MI 49002
Phone: 616-327-3459�

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics

No Vets Beginning with Q !!

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics
Red Barn Vet Clinic
6421 S Division
Grand Rapids, MI 49548
Phone: 616-455-4371�

Reese Veterinary Clinic
1170 E Hemphill
Burton, MI 48529
No Phone number available�

Riversbend Animal Hospital
10565 Northland Drive
Big Rapids, MI 49307
Phone: 616-796-3507�

Riverview Animal Hospital
18761 Fort Street
Riverview, MI 48192
Phone: 313-283-1110� Rockford Animal Hospital
9937 Northland Drive
Rockford, MI 49341
Phone: 616-866-9589�

Romeo Veterinary Hospital
238 N Main
Romeo, MI 48065
Phone: 313-752-2811�

Roose Animal Hospital
424 North Main Street
Plymouth, MI 48170
Phone: 734-451-2870

Roscommon Veterinary Clinic
119 Lake Street P.O. Box 749
Roscommon, MI 48653
Phone: 517-275-5003�

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics

Sharp Animal Hospital
32590 Groesbeck
Fraser, MI 48026
Phone: 586-293-4020

Sharp Animal Hospital
29750 Harper
St Claire Shore, MI 48082
Phone: 586-296-0933

Sheets Veterinary Hospital
1524 S Michigan
Saginaw, MI 48602
Phone: 517-792-8856�

Shelby Veterinary Hospital
40951 Flagstaff Drive
Sterling Heights, MI 48313
Phone: 586313-739-5757�

Shelley Veterinary Hospital
7680 26 Mile Road
Shelby Township, MI 48316
No Phone number available�

South Haven Animal Hospital
641 Conger
South Haven, MI 49090
Phone: 616-637-5261� 
Southpointe Vet Hospital of Allen Park
10581 Allen Road
Allen Park, MI 48101
Phone: 313-381-7180�

Springfield Veterinary Clinic
9780 Dixie Hwy
Clarkston, MI 48348
Phone: 810-625-4144�

St Francis Animal Hospital
16611 21 Mile Road
Macomb, MI 48044
Phone: 810-228-8387�

Stone Veterinary Hospital
19160 W 10 Mile Road
Southfield, MI 48075
Phone: 248-353-1198

Switzer Veterinary Clinic
3463 M-32 West
Alpena, MI 49707
Phone: 517-356-4880�

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics
Taylor Veterinary Clinic
22215 Goddard
Taylor, MI 48180
Phone: 313-287-6140�

Texas Corners Animal Hospital
7067 West Q Ave
Kalamazoo, MI 49009
Phone: 616-375-3400�

The Animal Clinic
413 West Mosel
Kalamazoo, MI 49007
Phone: 616-344-5663�

The Lawton Animal Hospital
750 S Main Street
Lawton, MI 49065
Phone: 616-624-4711� The Pet Practice
24300 S Field Rd, Suite 300
Southfield, MI 48075
No Phone number available�

The Pet Practice
20224 Eureka
Taylor, MI 48180
Phone: 313-285-7500�

The Pet Practice
22215 Goddard Rd.
Taylor, MI 48180
Phone: 313-287-6140�

Thornwood Veterinary Clinic
1501 Buttrick Avenue SE
Ada, MI 49301
Phone: 616-676-1251�

Town Center Vet
319 E. Clinton
Howell, MI 48843
Phone: 517-548-5440�

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics

Union Lake Veterinary Hospital
6545 Cooley Lake Road
Waterford, MI 48327
Phone: 313-363-1508�

Ulmanis Veterinary Clinic
3390 S Lapeer
Metamora, MI 48455
Phone: 313-664-4230�

Utica Animal Hospital
43750 Van ****
Sterling Heights, MI 48314
Phone: 586-731-5222

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics

VCA Southland Animal Hospital No 293
20224 Eureka
Taylor, MI 48180
Phone: 313-285-7500�

VETCARE
2894 Washtenaw Avenue
Ypsilanti, MI 48197
Phone: 734-434-9055

Valley Animal Clinic-Auburn
937 W Midland Road
Auburn, MI 48611
Phone: 517-662-2551�

Vet Smart Vet Clinics
1751 Jordan
Saginaw, MI 48602
No Phone number available�

Veterinary Emergency Service
28223 John R.
Madison Heights, MI 48071
Phone: 313-547-4677�

Veterinary House Calls
3850 Dursum N E
Ada, MI 49301
Phone: 616-874-8715�

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics

Warren Woods Veterinary Hosp
29157 Schoenherr
Warren, MI 48093
Phone: 586-751-3350

Waverly Animal Hospital Inc
233 S Waverly
Lansing, MI 48917
Phone: 517-323-4156�

West Oaks Vet Clinic
2150 Novi Road
Novi, MI 48377
Phone: 248-624-1100

West River Pet Hospital
6273 West River Road N E
Belmont, MI 49306
Phone: 616-361-0220�

Westarbor Animal Hospital
6011 Jackson Road
Ann Arbor, MI 48103
Phone: 734-769-5391

Wildwood Animal Clinic
9352 W Grand River
Fowlerville, MI 48836
Phone: 517-223-9590�

Willowood Acres Vet Hosp
29490 Sibley Road
Romulus, MI 48174
Phone: 313-753-4424�

Wise Owl Vet Care
16080 Dodge
Romulus, MI 48174
Phone: 313-941-7020�

Woodland Veterinary Clinic
3012 Shaffer Road S.E.
Kentwood, MI 49512
Phone: 616-942-6780�

Woodside Animal Clinic
410 N Woodward Avenue
Royal Oak, MI 48067
Phone: 248-545-6630�
Westcott Animal Hospital
1513 South Main
Royal Oak, MI 48067
Phone: 248-542-7330�

Westcott Vet Hospital
9525 Wayne Road
Livonia, MI 48150
No Phone number available�

Westcott Vet. Care Center
24429 Grand River
Detroit, MI 48219
Phone: 313-255-2400�

Westland Vet Hospital
7610 N Wayne Road
Westland, MI 48185
Phone: 313-261-5900�

Westland Veterinary Hospital
7610 N Wayne Rd
Westland, MI 48185
Phone: 734-261-5900

Wil-O-Paw Animal Hospital
4809 Pawpaw Lake Road
Coloma, MI 49038
Phone: 616-468-7297�

Woodland Animal Clinic
2200 S Main
Ann Arbor, MI 48103
Phone: 313-761-1870�

Woodland Animal Hospital
7980 Grand River
Brighton, MI 48116
No Phone number available�

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics

No Vets Beginning with X !!

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics

Youngs Animal Hospital
14520 Plymouth Road
Detroit, MI 48227
Phone: 313-837-0115�

Back to top of Michigan Vet Clinics

Zeeland Veterinary Hospital
320 N. State St.
Zeeland, MI 49464
Phone: 616-772-4930�

Zeeb Animal Hospital
13020 US 27
DeWitt, MI 48820
Phone: 517-669-2641�


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

so now I know if I ever need a new vet to talk to sytheruk  good job! that is an impressive list! xx


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks sytheruk!! I shall give you rep for that 
I'm about 20 miles from lake michigan, it's quite large though, so I'm only by a segment of it 
All of those vets are in southern michigan, I'm in northern michigan. Basically, if you don't know, Michigan is technically 2 seperate states, and I live in the northern one. I sent you my city in a PM


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I forgot to add that the one in flat rock would be very near me, but the zip code doesn't fit, so I think there may be more than one, I shall go look it up.

Also, as an update, last night, after extensive research, I have confirmed that it is a benign mammory(sp?) tumor. I went through the rat and mouse club and they had descriptions of both, and pictures, and many other usful things.


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

I really hope your ratty is ok! Its horrible when they arent well!

HUGS for you and ratty


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Tammy


----------



## aleexa (Mar 18, 2010)

Hy, have you find a treatment for little your ratty? I'm so sorry!!


----------



## lisa2210 (Jul 15, 2008)

Can these guys help? Sorry, not knowing US geography, I am probably being dense, and you have probably already tried!!

Detroit
MHS Detroit Center 
for Animal Care
Veterinary Center:
(313) 872-0004 
Rochester Hills
MHS Rochester Hills
Center for Animal Care
Veterinary Center:
(248) 852-7424 
Westland
MHS Berman Center 
for Animal Care
Veterinary Center:
(734) 721-4195


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

lisa2210 and sytheruk - thank you!! I tried looking for Ashleigh but couldn't get anything. Fingers crossed that ashleigh is able to get one of these to help poor marilyn


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I checked the Flat Rock one, and unfortunatley it's in southern michigan, as are all the ones that have been posted 
Good news though! I was searching on the rat and mouse club last night, and there was an entry from 5-6 years ago about a vet a couple hours from me, and they do surgery on small animals! But in the area where it's located, many buisnesses have been closing, due to the economy  So I shall try to call them tomorrow, to see if they're still open. If they are, I just need to find a ride all the way up there


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I checked the Flat Rock one, and unfortunatley it's in southern michigan, as are all the ones that have been posted
> Good news though! I was searching on the rat and mouse club last night, and there was an entry from 5-6 years ago about a vet a couple hours from me, and they do surgery on small animals! But in the area where it's located, many buisnesses have been closing, due to the economy  So I shall try to call them tomorrow, to see if they're still open. If they are, I just need to find a ride all the way up there


I'll keep my fingers crossed hun - and the meeces have all their toes crossed and their tails tied too


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Thankies Zany


----------



## lisa2210 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sounds like good news - keep us posted. We are all rooting for you!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

*Update:* Theres good news and bad news.. The good news is that I finally got Marilyn to see a vet, well he's not a vet yet, he's still in school, but he graduates in a few weeks  He said she's not in any pain at all, and that it is in fact a benign tumor, and all that I can do is have it removed.
The bad news is that he said there are no vets in my area who do surgery anymore, and I would have to go to the bigger cities, which are hundreds of miles away 
He also said that he doesn't think that she's going to live much longer and that all I could do is to make her comfortable and to have a great rest of her life.
More bad news is that yesterday, before I met the vet, I went to spot clean the shelves in my cage, as I usually do, and there is blood in Marilyn's pee. I have told the vet this and he has said that it is a syptom of her tumor, because of where it is located. Yesterday the blood was only in the puddles of pee, but now there are little drips around on the shelves, aswell as in the puddles of pee :crying: She is acting perfectly normal though, and still acting as if nothing is happening, so please wish her the best of luck, and hope that she makes a fast and miraculous recovery.


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## Sytheruk (Nov 3, 2009)

Aww im so sorry to hear of your news. I have and am in contact with a vet clinic in MI who is willing to help find a vet who would operate closer to you. But as you said your little rattie may not live for very much longer i dont know if it would be any help  

sorry for your sad news ash, chin up.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks 

I'm hoping for the best, and I keep checking on her every half hour, just to make sure, but spring break is over tomorrow, so I have to get back to school.

She seems fine today, but theres still a lot of blood in her pee


----------



## lisa2210 (Jul 15, 2008)

Whatever the outcome, please rest assured that you have done everything in your power to make her happy. I am sure she has had a fabulous life. Rats are, sadly, very prone to these kinds of tumours, and it is something I suspect all us ratty lovers have seen and had to cope with. All you can do is exactly what you have been doing - making sure she is not in pain. It sounds to me as though even if you HAD found a vet, the outcome would be no different, so please don't beat yourself up. 

Sending out loving vibes to you and your ratty.

xxx


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh no!! Ashleigh I'm so sorry :Cry: I've got my fingers crossed that she recovers. *hugs*


----------

